# Personal War in the Falklands



## Ole Pete (Mar 14, 2008)

Me mate served in the navy and saw action in the Falklands war in 1982. He was wounded in the hip and back by an Exocet missile blast from an Argentine Fighter plane and went through a very difficult and painful recovery for months afterward. His description of moments of sheer terror and horror after the missile hit his ship and of his recovery were spellbinding and rather hard to listen to and witness, they were. Me thinks I was wise to never volunteer for the service like he off and did...
Ole Pete


----------

